# Red Baron 3D -  Gratis



## winhistory (19. September 2007)

http://www.sierra.com/de/home/games...Y3RzL3JlZF9iYXJvbl8zZA==.platform-global.html

Mit 3dfx Update (zb. dlh.net), ist das futter für ne voodoo. meine hat allerdings grafikfehler bei dem ding...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. September 2007)

Danke für den Hinweis


----------

